# Workers Comp Claim



## mstenochs (Oct 25, 2007)

Senario:A patient was seen at a different practice on the DOI, two weeks later was seen at our practice for a "followup". Ten days later was seen for return to work visit. Return to work visit was pd by WC. But the initial visit to our practice was not paid. 
Question: Should our practice have billed a 9921_ or a9920_ ? Pt was never seen at our practice prior to the initial visit 2 weeks after the DOI.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pachurch (Oct 29, 2007)

if the patient was seen for the first time in your practice then 9920_ should have been billed.


----------



## mstenochs (Oct 31, 2007)

We did bill a 9920 and this was rejected.. Thank you for confirming what I believed was correct


----------



## pachurch (Oct 31, 2007)

we only see workers comp injuries where I am at, because we are closed on the weekends and at night if an employee is injured while working they are often sent to the ER to be treated and then the company will send them to us for follow up.  We have always billed a 9920_.  Did they say why they rejected the bill??  Did the carrier not realize that the patient presented to a different place to be seen that was not affiliated with the first office?


----------

